# App won't update / install



## RacrXXX (Sep 29, 2014)

Just upgraded my iPhone 4s to 8.1 yesterday and today my partner app asked for an update. Tried it a few times and nothing happened... Did reboot, reset phone settings, tried direct download of app... nothing worked. 

About to try a restore to 7.1 but wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

RacrXXX said:


> Just upgraded my iPhone 4s to 8.1 yesterday and today my partner app asked for an update. Tried it a few times and nothing happened... Did reboot, reset phone settings, tried direct download of app... nothing worked.
> 
> About to try a restore to 7.1 but wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks!


When you update the app, double tap the home button to see the progress. It will say "loading", then "installing" then nothing. That means the app has been updated. If you don't double tap the home button, you won't see anything while the app is being updated.


----------



## RacrXXX (Sep 29, 2014)

I know that.... My point is that does not happen, nothing happens at all.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

RacrXXX said:


> I know that.... My point is that does not happen, nothing happens at all.


If there is a local Uber office in your area, bring it to them. I once had an issue with my app and I took it to the local office and the staff there reinstalled the app for me using her admin account. No more problem ever since.


----------

